# Graduated Filter



## msmack (Jan 16, 2015)

I am trying to apply two graduated filters.  When I finish the first, I click on New, reset the values and start the second filter from a different place.  L/R is not allowing me to go to a second area but keeps working on the area of the first filter.

How to make a second filter active?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 16, 2015)

When you click on "New", does the pin for the first filter become inactive (i.e. solid grey with no black dot in the centre)?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 17, 2015)

Hints-
1. Draw first gradient, Press "M" twice, draw second gradient. Repeat if required.
2. Select a Pin to change the settings of that gradient, after it has been drawn. (Active pin of a gradient appears Black)


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2015)

You can click {done} on the right end of the toolbar when you finish the first filter.


----------



## msmack (Jan 17, 2015)

clee01l said:


> You can click {done} on the right end of the toolbar when you finish the first filter.


Doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## msmack (Jan 17, 2015)

Think I may have figured it out.  I am placing my second filter inside an area of the first gradient.  Is it true that I would have to start the second filter in an area that is not affected by the first filter?


----------



## msmack (Jan 17, 2015)

Nope, that doesn't seem to be the problem.  My first filter darkens l/4 from the top of the image.   My second filter starts on the last quarter of the image but affects the whole image.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 17, 2015)

msmack said:


> My first filter darkens l/4 from the top of the image.   My second filter starts on the last quarter of the image but affects the whole image.



That sounds about right, depending on which way you drag when you start the second filter....wherever you start dragging from, ALL of the area *behind* your start point will get 100% of the adjustment, then tapers down to 50% at the line that contains the edit pin, then down to 0% at the final line.

So if you started on the last quarter and dragged to the bottom to cover that final quarter, the first three quarters would get 100% of the effect.


----------



## msmack (Jan 23, 2015)

Jim:

If the first adjustment, third line, tapers down to 0%, I would think I can do another adjustment lower down on the picture in the same direction I was going in.  What I am reading in what you are saying is that I cannot make a second graduated adjustment without it affecting the first, unless I drag from the bottom up assuming I dragged the first from the top down.

Also, I see that I cannot start a graduated adjustment in the middle of the image.  When doing so, it effects the top half of the image.

I always thought I could start the adjustment wherever I want and it would affect the area of the three lines.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry, your reading is correct.....so you cannot start the adjustment wherever you want and have it only affect the area between the three lines. You can sort of achieve that.....apply the first filter in the picture, then apply a second filter starting right on the first line of the first filter, reversing the adjustment of the first. Move the cursor a fraction to get the new filter to kick in and then you have the effect you're looking for. Hope you followed that OK, here's an extreme example:





The right-hand pin represents the first filter, started in the centre and went to the right-hand edge with a +4 exposure setting. That wiped out all the left-hand side, then the effect was gradually reduced down to 0% at the right-hand edge. 
The second pin represents the second filter, started in the centre of the image with a -4 exposure setting and moved the cursor a fraction to get the filter to start. So you end up with the first filter's effect starting where the second filter's reversal effect ended.


----------



## msmack (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for your responses.  Thought I could use the filter differently.  Another lesson learned.  You have been patient.


----------

